# Facebook now allows users to embed posts to websites



## Brady8452 (Aug 23, 2013)

It took a little longer to rollout than Twitter, but Facebook has officially launched an embedding option for Facebook posts. Now users can embed their status updates, current photos and video, or just popular updates and promotions.

The update was issued to a few brands last week, though now everyone has the option to share Facebook content to the broader web. The process is fairly simple, you just click the option tab in an update, then click EMBED from the dropdown-menu and copy and paste that code into the website of your choosing.

It also makes it much easier for readers to reply,Free Kindle Books share and like a page without having to jump to another link to Facebook. Only public posts are allowed to embedded, so if you have private information in groups or on a company page, then marking it private will keep it from being embedded, but it's still pretty much open for screenshots.


----------

